# Oats hot or cold



## gazh (Feb 22, 2008)

Quick question ... I eat oats in morning with my whey shake,

But want to start using oats as pre workout meal with bannana but have no way of heating them , will this effect the oats in digestion or is there any negitive things to eating them cold without cooking them ??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you have access to hot water use that to mix them i do...


----------



## gazh (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok good idea, in you opinion are oats a good source of energy for preworkout... Any supps you would recomend for post workout??


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

I just add them to my protein and neck them down with water.


----------



## gazh (Feb 22, 2008)

Yer thats what i usually do just curious weather the oats loose any nutritional value from not being cooked or heated and weather they digest properly . .


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

raw oats are perfectly fine


----------



## gazh (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok will prob have them with bit of hot water or if not possible then just with cold water, Been fart'n like a race horse tho lol !


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

If you can get ultra fine oats ( just oats ground down to almost powder ) use those in a shake. Easier to drink and digest raw IMO.


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

On days when Im going to the gym, I mix with milk and microwave for 2mins. But on cardio days I have after my run and I eat with cold milk only (as really dont want something warm when Im back from running).

Never really considered absorbtion/digestion etc. I eat the Original Scottish Oats at the moment (not the milled fine ones). Just personal preference.


----------



## R3261 (Feb 27, 2008)

FWIW uncooked the GI would be lower


----------



## gazh (Feb 22, 2008)

do you mean the Glycaemic Index ? If so what exactly is the Glycaemic Index the lower the GI means good or bad ?


----------



## tony1401 (Mar 8, 2008)

can you imagine trying to eat 100+ grams of cooked oats, youd look like u was pregnant,

i just mix em with a little cold water and stuff em down as my wife looks on in disgust.

happy dayz


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

gazh said:


> do you mean the Glycaemic Index ? If so what exactly is the Glycaemic Index the lower the GI means good or bad ?


Lower GI gives little effect on blood sugar, high GI is digested much quicker giving the blood sugar the spike. The sliding scale is 0 - 100.

Good image is


----------



## gazh (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok cheers so at least i know if i have to, they can go down the hatch cold good stuff ! Thanks lads


----------



## R3261 (Feb 27, 2008)

> Lower GI gives little effect on blood sugar, high GI is digested much quicker giving the blood sugar the spike. The sliding scale is 0 - 100.


Gastric Emptying is affected by a whole host of stuff, not just GI


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

plus the GI is only relevant if you are eating carbs on their own if you mix them with either protein or fats then you can forget about the GI


----------



## R3261 (Feb 27, 2008)

> them with either protein or fats then you can forget about the GI


finally


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Isnt that because they slow down the digestion of the carb?


----------



## R3261 (Feb 27, 2008)

in part yes

taking into account the overall insulin response of a meal GI content is irrelevant to gains

see a review on the matter (not just a random article off pubmed)

Obes Rev. 2006 May;7(2):219-26. Links

Glycaemic index effects on fuel partitioning in humans.

* Diaz EO,

* Galgani JE,

* Aguirre CA.

Laboratory of Energy Metabolism and Stable Isotopes, Institute of Nutrition and Food Technology (INTA), University of Chile, Ave. El Libano 5524, Macul, Santiago, Chile. [email protected]

The purpose of this review was to examine the role of glycaemic index in fuel partitioning and body composition with emphasis on fat oxidation/storage in humans. This relationship is based on the hypothesis postulating that a higher serum glucose and insulin response induced by high-glycaemic carbohydrates promotes lower fat oxidation and higher fat storage in comparison with low-glycaemic carbohydrates. Thus, high-glycaemic index meals could contribute to the maintenance of excess weight in obese individuals and/or predispose obesity-prone subjects to weight gain. Several studies comparing the effects of meals with contrasting glycaemic carbohydrates for hours, days or weeks have failed to demonstrate any differential effect on fuel partitioning when either substrate oxidation or body composition measurements were performed. *Apparently, the glycaemic index-induced serum insulin differences are not sufficient in magnitude and/or duration to modify fuel oxidation*


----------

